# For Sale on Ebay Tivo HD TDC652160 LIFETIME SERVICE



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I just had an auction go live on Ebay for a Tivo HD TCD652160 with Lifetime Service.

Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180951792667#ht_547wt_1346


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

My Tivo HD with lifetime didnt sell. I relisted it for $299.99 with free shipping this time if anyone is interested. I am including the Wireless G adapter with it and an HDMI cable as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180956730737?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_547wt_1346


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Well nevermind, it sold fast.


----------

